# Fried Egg Sandwich



## vickie1388 (Nov 14, 2008)

Its tasty, Easy and fast to cook... 

*Ingredients :*
2 eggs,  beaten
 1 tbsp butter
 1/4 cup capsicum,  chopped finely
 1/4 cup boiled peas
 1/4 cup chopped and boiled French beans
 Salt as per taste
 1/2 tsp black pepper powder
 1/4 tsp garlic paste
 2 tbsp mayonnaise
 4 bread slices,  toasted and buttered

*Method :
*Heat butter in a pan.Put eggs, stir well.Add all the vegetable.Add salt, pepper powder and garlic past.Stir continuously till egg is cooked (consistency should be thick. Spread mayonnaise on two slices of bread (evenly).Layer with egg mixture (evenly on two breads). Cover with remaining two slices of bread. Serve with shredded carrots / lettuce leave.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 14, 2008)

This isn't a fried egg sandwich.  Its a scrambled egg sandwich.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 14, 2008)

Our favorite fried egg sandwich consists of:

One hard poppy-seed or sesame-seed roll
One egg, fried in butter (or in the case of my husband's EggBeater's, made into a fried-egg-sized mini omelet)
Cooked meat of choice (turkey bacon, turkey sausage patty, turkey ham), cooked
Cheese of choice (swiss, cheddar, American)
Dash of hot sauce

Assemble & stick open-faced under broiler for a few seconds until cheese melts.  Yum!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 14, 2008)

fried, scrambled.. who cares? Sounds yummy to me!

Fried scrambled eggs with everything in the fridge and then some
was a standard Post Heavy Night of Drinking Too Much Munchie Food. 

I shudder to think of some of the concoctions!


----------



## goodgiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Fry 1 egg, add S&P, break yolk, 1 slice onion, then on one piece of bread spread some peanut butter on the other piece of bread ,spread some mayonnaise.  Add the fried egg and the slice of onion. Now that's HEAVEN.


----------



## Kokomoj (Nov 14, 2008)

We have eaten a Sharon B------ sandwich for the past 40 years and just love it.  Didn't spell out her last name, she might not want publicity.  For one sandwich, cut two pieces of spam just over 1/4" thick and fry on both sides until crisp.  Fry 1 egg, break yolk so it will cover sandwich,fry hard not runny.  Thinly slice onions and slice tomatoes.  Toast two pieces of bread; spread mayonaise on one and mustard on the other.  Starting with the mustard side put onions, then tomatoes, then spam slices, then fried egg, then the mayonaise coated toast.

We were young, pretty poor and met this wierd but likeable lady in Tripoli, Libya.  The sandwich was her creation; and boy, is it good.  Sharon if you're out there, "The Best!!"


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 17, 2008)

As a Spam-lover - that sounds must-try delicious.  Normally my Spam sandwiches just consist of fried Spam (regular or turkey), a fried egg, & melted cheese (American or cheddar) on a toasted buttered roll.


----------



## sattie (Nov 17, 2008)

Kokomoj said:


> We have eaten a Sharon B------ sandwich for the past 40 years and just love it. Didn't spell out her last name, she might not want publicity. For one sandwich, cut two pieces of spam just over 1/4" thick and fry on both sides until crisp. Fry 1 egg, break yolk so it will cover sandwich,fry hard not runny. Thinly slice onions and slice tomatoes. Toast two pieces of bread; spread mayonaise on one and mustard on the other. Starting with the mustard side put onions, then tomatoes, then spam slices, then fried egg, then the mayonaise coated toast.


 
I do my pretty much the same, but 86 the maters and onions.  Some times I will put a slice of cheese on there, but usually just double mayo.  Fried egg and spam sammies are great!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 23, 2008)

Fried egg sammies - 

1 egg fried "sunny side up" in bacon grease, 2 slices of toasted whole wheat bread. Gently remove the egg and place upside down so the yolk breaks and soaks the bottom slice of toasted bread, spinkle on a pinch of S&P to taste, smear the top layer of toast with mayo and butter and add it - then invert so the yolk soaked slice is on top. 

Gussy it up:

Slices of crispy bacon or a slice of Canadian bacon, a slice of cheese, a slice of tomato, a thin slice of onion ...

LOL - is there really a right or wrong way to make one???


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 23, 2008)

I am a lover of fried egg sammies. Mine goes like this: Two peices of sourdough bread. One clove of garlic, one wedge of laughing cow swiss cheese, one fried egg, some mayo.

I take on slice of bread and rub with garlic, spread with mayo, take the other slice and rub with garlic spread cheese, add fried egg. Add salt and pepper to taste. Serve with hot sauce!


----------



## mr_misanthropy (Nov 27, 2008)

I love a fried (slightly over done) egg with bacon and cheese on toast.  Nice and simple.  Sometimes a bagel if I have them on hand.  It makes a good, quick late night snack when I don't want to break out too many dishes.


----------

